# Clear & unpainted lures



## Fawaz (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi guys newb here,

I am wondering if someone could tell me where I can find clear and unpainted lures like deep water X-Rap magnum 20/30? 

Thanks in advance, 
Fawaz


----------



## JohnD (Sep 11, 2007)

not sure about that particular one but jann's netcraft has several different styles.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Rapala sells some of their baits in a clear color that guys paint, I think it's called glass minnow.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## youngbuckohio (Mar 4, 2009)

Another place you can look to see if they have what you want is predator bass baits. They have a pretty large selection and some very nice blanks. Its where I get all of my blanks from!


----------



## johnjbach (Mar 29, 2012)

Perfect 10's come in clear, not sure of the name. I have had luck with that one walleye fishing


----------



## yakfisherman33 (Mar 24, 2014)

Go to dakotalakestackle.com he sells unpainted lures for pretty cheap and sells eyes too


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

if you want to buy by the case you can get a discount from the local shops if they order it when they place their order


----------

